# UK Sky TV and Broadband



## JohnHRugby (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi

Just joined the Forum.

I've bought a house near Nardo, Lecce and I must have UK Sky TV for cricket and football. Can someone give advice please. Also is mobile broadband the way to go to get on line? Which provider is best?

Thanks

John


----------

